# T.A.T. or CPUID Hardware monitor which is more accurate



## casper250c (Mar 24, 2008)

As the title says which is more accurate T.A.T. or CPUID Hardware monitor for core temps? I've been using T.A.T. since I bought my cpu and just recently a friend showed me CPUID Hardware monitor which gives voltages and all.  

http://www.cpuid.com/hwmonitor.php

My problem now is which is more accurate temp wise with my machine overclocked to 3.0 TAT says right now my idle temp (just got done playin COD) is 24c & 25c but according to CPUID Hardware monitor my temps are 38c & 39c..  The difference is big enough to have me concerned now because while playing COD according to TAT I never go over 41c but according to CPUID Hardware monitor I've been up to 59 and 60c ..  I'm just concerned because I don't want to cook this CPU since at the moment I don't have a spare, which tool would you recommend if not 1 of these 2?


----------



## Wile E (Mar 24, 2008)

casper250c said:


> As the title says which is more accurate T.A.T. or CPUID Hardware monitor for core temps? I've been using T.A.T. since I bought my cpu and just recently a friend showed me CPUID Hardware monitor which gives voltages and all.
> 
> http://www.cpuid.com/hwmonitor.php
> 
> My problem now is which is more accurate temp wise with my machine overclocked to 3.0 TAT says right now my idle temp (just got done playin COD) is 24c & 25c but according to CPUID Hardware monitor my temps are 38c & 39c..  The difference is big enough to have me concerned now because while playing COD according to TAT I never go over 41c but according to CPUID Hardware monitor I've been up to 59 and 60c ..  I'm just concerned because I don't want to cook this CPU since at the moment I don't have a spare, which tool would you recommend if not 1 of these 2?


hwmonitor is more accurate. TAT isn't designed to read Core 2 cpus properly.


----------



## casper250c (Mar 24, 2008)

that means my CPU really is cookin then


----------



## Wile E (Mar 24, 2008)

casper250c said:


> that means my CPU really is cookin then



Yeah, seems that way. Look at it as an excuse to upgrade your cooling.


----------



## phanbuey (Mar 24, 2008)

60C is not anything to worry about.  Allendale t-junction is 100C... youre fine w. anything under 75... 60 under load is pretty good IMO.


----------



## phanbuey (Mar 24, 2008)

here... for some comfort, i give you this video: 

Your E4500 with no HS whatsoever.  100C t-j... dont worry about 60C.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C4YPcDeyYd0


----------



## casper250c (Mar 24, 2008)

All this time I've been using TAT and thinking my temps were good because they never went above 41 even during the cpu test in 3d06 but now it turns out they are not so good after all 

Now I'm more confused though I put everything CPU wise back to stock (2.2) even the voltages are turned back to auto (was running it at 1.3v when OC'd to 3.0) but the odd thing is idle temp is STILL 38 & 39c I changed nothing else even the fan is set to the same RPM's..

Why when I put it back to stock speeds is the temp still the same at least while its at idle??
Could it be misreading my temp or am I actually running the same temp regardless of my clock speed??  When I looked in the bios it had said my temp was 23c at stock speeds

Is there another program you would suggest to try and compare?


----------



## phanbuey (Mar 24, 2008)

DUDE... YOUR TEMPS ARE FINE! have you not watched the video???

Speedfan 4.33 final is accurate (it just came out) http://www.almico.com/speedfan.php.


----------



## phanbuey (Mar 24, 2008)

although, i take it back... it shouldnt really go over 50C at stock w/stock cooler... you might want to re-seat your cooler, as there might be a gap between the hs and the CPU.  This happens alot.

The IHS on the cpu may also be concave, which would cause your CPU to overheat like that... At 60C after about 1-2mins the heatsink should be hot - very hot.  If it is not, then these things can be happening:

The IHS is not flat - contact is not good.
The HS is not seated properly/Not enough pressure, again contact not good.
You have an allendale core with temp sensors that are too sensitive (which also happns) - I had an e4300 which reported load of 90C in TAT, lapped, on water cooling.


----------



## casper250c (Mar 24, 2008)

phanbuey, 

1st- Yes I did watch the video and to be honest all that proved was that they can run at 60+c if you like your CPU that hot that's fine but I don't..  On top of that the CPU in that video was OUTSIDE of a case therefore it does not have to contend with already heated air that would be inside a case from other components Video card, Hard drive ect. that will have a drastic effect on the temp..

2nd- Look at my specs I'm not using a stock HSF I'm running a Thermaltake Polo 735 rev.2 which is lapped and I'm using Antec Formula 5 silver thermal compound, Pressure and contact is fine..

3rd- I did some checking and the version of HWM I first used is 1.08 my friend was using 1.07 so I got his version also and ran them side by side and the temps were VERY different 1.07 matched TAT within a couple degrees..  In the pic HWM 1.07 is on the left and 1.08 is on the right, WHICH is right????


----------



## FR@NK (Mar 24, 2008)

That cant be right its showing that your core temps are lower then your t-junction temp....which either means its not reading it right or your heatsink isnt mounted correctly.





Notice that my core temps are about 10-15C hotter then my t-junction temp.


----------



## casper250c (Mar 24, 2008)

Oh the heatsink is mounted correctly I double checked to be sure but now you understand my dillema, something is not right


----------



## casper250c (Mar 24, 2008)

Which do I go by since same prog 2 diff versions 2 diff temps?


----------



## phanbuey (Mar 24, 2008)

Oh haha... sorry man, totally underestimated the cooling system youve got goin... yeeeaaahhh  those wayyyy too high for that,  To see which is right download everest and speedfan 4.33 and see what they say.

The general rule is to go with the higher temps, for me, TAT was always higher than anything else (i used to have E4500 m0 @ 3.3)... 


But use the other programs and see what they say, if they agree with TAT, then CPUID is off.


----------



## casper250c (Mar 24, 2008)

No worries phanbuey and sorry if I came across a little harsh this is just bothering me..  

Yes I did go to better than normal lengths to keep it as cool as possible I'm not running the best cooling system not even close but it's also not a stock cooling system and until yesterday I thought it was working pretty well..

I'll get those prog's to compare my temps and leave the results here when I get home Thank you


----------



## Wile E (Mar 25, 2008)

Try Realtemp. http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?p=2809778


----------

